# Turkey huntin permit question



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I see I missed the deadline to apply for a Turkey permit. Are there any over the counter sales or anything I can do to try and obtain a permit at this point? It didn't look like it from the F&G site but I wanted to ask those experienced w/ the laws out here.

Tim


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I answered my own question... Now If I can get home in the morn and find my license w/ my number on it to get a tag! There's only 20 left for the zone I need, ahhhhhh


----------

